# Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

Hier geht’s zur Abstimmung für den Gesamtsieger 
Guckst Du hier!


----------



## Laksos (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

Klasse Bilder!

Man darf gespannt sein, wer gewinnt!
.
.


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

MOin Moin ,
hab gerade abgestimmt , Bild 4 ist mein Favorit  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

Mein Favorit wäre das Fischerboot gewesen...#6


----------



## PASA (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

@ haukep
Warum wäre gewesen, die Abstimmung ist doch noch möglich.

@thomas9904
Wie lange läuft die Abstimmung denn noch?


----------



## Reisender (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

@all

und nun für dumme !!!!! 

Wo kann ich meine stimme abgeben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> und nun für dumme !!!!!
> 
> Wo kann ich meine stimme abgeben |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Oh. Schreibst Du Mail an Thomas. Sagst Du Bild von Heilbutt mit Kajak ist geilstes.


----------



## Alleskönner (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

Mensch Reisender!Augen auf!Dort ist eine E-Mail Adresse angegeben dort drauf klicken und die Nummer senden,so einfach ist das.
Mein Favorit ist die Nummer 7


----------



## Alleskönner (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

uuuupppssss.war wohl einer schneller|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## Reisender (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

Ja das werde ich machen, ich danke allen die mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen....:q:q aber der heli ist schon was feines..........ich bin zwar im märz in Averöy aber da werde ich wenig glück mit helis haben..#h


----------



## Reisender (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

PS. @Alleskönner!!!!!!!     ich bin farben blind...#6#6#6


----------



## Alleskönner (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Magazinartikel: Der Anglerboardfotowettbewerb – Endrunde*

Echt;+.Na dann sorry!!!!


----------

